# Kyoga Flameback tankmates?



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

Just wondering what some good tank mates might be for 5 Kyoga Flamebacks in a 55g if possible. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Mine are being very well behaved and colorful in a 75 with Malawi Haps as shown in my sig. The Haps are now large enough that the Kyoga dominant male is no longer an issue.

I am not sure on what vics will work with them. I tried P. Hippo Point Salmon and they proved too boiterious for my K flamebacks.

I think the answer is going to be along the lines of what works for you as mine have proven to be pretty fickle to get the best color.

When they were alone they were ridiculously skittish, then I went from pretty much no color to hyper dominant and back.

Good luck.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I sold my breeding group of kyoga flamebacks a while back, but i had them in an 80 gallon tank with white top hara and albino ruby red peacocks at the time. I have never had kyoga flamebacks outside of this mix, and all of them grew up together from juvies to adults, but this tank was the least aggressive african mixture i have ever had. The 2 flameback males always had good color and only battled when a female was about to breed.


----------

